
Introducing Echo Spot - 68c12c16
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B073SQYXTW
======
68c12c16
it is equipped with a camera...and as its advertisement shows, one of its
targeted space is in your bedroom, among many other intimate places in your
house...

But as we have already been doing with our laptop, one could always tape the
camera in this thing...but if I were the designer, perhaps I would put a
manual shutter there to control the camera visibility for either laptop or
this echo spot...

I just feel that these kinds of ubiquitous devices need better access control
mechanism, instead of the uncustomizable all-or-nothing configuration....

